# Lockanruf +49190821036



## peanuts (20 Mai 2004)

Heute um 11:37.

Muss noch rausfinden, wem die Nummer gehört und wen man dafür rund machen kann. Die Suchseite der RegTP liefert leider nichts.


----------



## technofreak (20 Mai 2004)

Suchanfrage RegTP 

tf


----------



## peanuts (20 Mai 2004)

technofreak schrieb:
			
		

> Suchanfrage RegTP
> 
> tf



Komisch. Vor einer Stunde kam da noch nix. Egal. Email an den [] ist raus.

*[Virenscanner: Ein Wort vorsichtshalber entfernt]*


----------



## Fidul (21 Mai 2004)

Diese Nummer ist auch hier aufgeschlagen (ganz unten).


----------



## Anonymous (21 Mai 2004)

dtms - der Spezialist für Service-Rufnummern
http://www.dtms.de/ 
durch RegTP bin ich auf eine suchmaschine gestossen, und das ist das ergebniss, 

Anrufzeit:
21.05.2004
18:22 

[...]

am sonsten gruss to the board

*[Virenscanner: 2 Zeilen entfernt (NUB)]*


----------



## Anonymous (21 Mai 2004)

dtms ist immer der  Provider für *[]*.
Auch mit den 01377 -Nummern

_[Edit: Siehe NUB - HDUS]_


----------



## Anonymous (23 Mai 2004)

*Anbieter ermitteln*

Über die Suchmaske erhältst du nur den Diensteanbieter

Das ist:

DTMS - Deutsche Telefon- und
Marketing Services AG
Isaac-Fulda-Allee 5
55124 Mainz

Um den Inhaltsanbieter zu erfahren kannst du dich an dtms wenden. 

Oder an die RegTP, aber nur mit einem schriftlichen Formular. Das gibt es hier:

http://www.regtp.de/imperia/md/content/mwdgesetz/auskunftsersuchen_0190.pdf

Nähere Info:

http://www.regtp.de/service/02898/01/index.html


----------



## peanuts (23 Mai 2004)

*Re: Anbieter ermitteln*



			
				Greg schrieb:
			
		

> Über die Suchmaske erhältst du nur den Diensteanbieter
> 
> Oder an die RegTP, aber nur mit einem schriftlichen Formular. Das gibt es hier:
> 
> ...



Besten Dank für die Links. Mittlerweile ist auch eine zweite Mobilnummer in meiner Familie angelockt worden. Langsam lohnt sich's, sich bei der RegTP zu beschweren.


----------



## Anonymous (23 Mai 2004)

Hallo Leute,

schaut mal hier:

http://210112.antispam.de/t446932f11743051_Beschwerde_uumlber_.html

Gruß
Chriss


----------



## Anonymous (24 Mai 2004)

*+49190821036*

Heute um 11:02 habe ich auch solch einen Anruf erhalten, ... hab nicht zurück gerufen, aber man sollte dagegen etwas unternehmen, es gibt sicherlich viele die dann doch zurückrufen. 
Macht mich wütend ...  :evil:


----------



## Anonymous (25 Mai 2004)

*01908211036*

Bei mir schlug der Anruf am 22.05.2004 um 03:35 ein.
Kein Rückruf, da ich es gemerkt hatte, aber dafür eine Beschwerde bei der RegTP.
Das darf man ncht durchgehen lassen, vor allem hat man ja keine Ahnung was der Rückruf ggf. gekostet hätte. :evil:


----------

